# Real or fake Cohiba Siglo II?



## Tman

Hey fellas, I just received a box of Siglo II, and noticed on some of them that the square dots were not quite lined up like you see in many pictures. Is this a fake or inconsistency in the print?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## rangerdavid

the raised lettering in COHIBA is right. I dont know. Never purchased the VI


----------



## DBragg

Im far far far from an expert but the inconsistency on the band's checkering is somewhat suspect. Note the additional white partial checkers on the top row of the two sticks on the right, and the inconsistent placement of the Cohiba text box in relation to the checkering. 

Again, im no expert, those are just my observations.


----------



## Rock31

Tman said:


> Hey fellas, I just received a box of Siglo II, and noticed on some of them that the square dots were not quite lined up like you see in many pictures. Is this a fake or inconsistency in the print?
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> View attachment 52029


If you don't mind PM me with where you got them from.


----------



## Tman

DBragg said:


> Im far far far from an expert but the inconsistency on the band's checkering is somewhat suspect. Note the additional white partial checkers on the top row of the two sticks on the right, and the inconsistent placement of the Cohiba text box in relation to the checkering.
> 
> Again, im no expert, those are just my observations.


I was mainly worried about the checkering. The embossed letter and all the other parts of the band looked good, so I wasn't sure what to think. I've read that the bands don't tell the whole story most of the time. I didn't know if I should just light them up and see if it's worth the price.


----------



## DBragg

I would hazard a guess that as soon as you light it up, you will know. LOL


----------



## Tman

Sacrifice in the name of science!


----------



## thebigk

real don't worry about that I have seen that more then I have seen them perfect


----------



## Tman

thebigk said:


> real don't worry about that I have seen that more then I have seen them perfect


Thank you for your input! It was a 40 minute experience (yeah, I smoked it fast) and enjoyed every minute of it! Smooth, slight honey, and grassy. I guess that's all that matters in the end!


----------



## thebigk

Tman said:


> Thank you for your input! It was a 40 minute experience (yeah, I smoked it fast) and enjoyed every minute of it! Smooth, slight honey, and grassy. I guess that's all that matters in the end!
> View attachment 52040


Tubos and petca are made in different factories then boxes could be part of the problem with so many variations in the bands


----------



## jp1979

Look fine to me.


----------



## Tman

The box code was MAE DIC 13. Maybe they are slightly off since it's a Monty factory? lol. I thought I'd share that info anyway.:rotfl:


----------



## LGHT

As previously advised only 1 way to tell. As far as the wrappers I know a guy who would buy legit cigars and switch the wrappers and resale them online so even if the wrappers are real the stoggie may not be. Know your source.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

DBragg said:


> I would hazard a guess that as soon as you light it up, you will know. LOL


THIS!


----------

